# Is InstantCake any different from Reg. TiVo?



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

I recently purchased a HDR212 on eBay really cheap because it had no hard drive... 
I have an old handy 20GB drive (still usable) at my side right now...... I realize that to put this drive in my TiVo Box I must put a OS on the drive. I found InstantCake online and I know now that I could put that on this drive and simply slap it in the TiVo and I am ready to go... Right?

Now I heard a few rumors that putting this "InstantCake" thing on the drive was actually different that the original OS that would have normally been installed on these TiVo boxes new... 
It was not "true TiVo software...." 
Well is this true?

This is a Series 1 model because I want the DVR but I don't want to have to pay for the service. 

Is InstantCake different or is it worth paying for??

MANY thanks,
Ctcwired


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes it is TiVo software to the best of my knowledge. But the smallest size available is 80 GB for your model. Sorry


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

Wait what? Why sorry?!? I have my own drive which I will use.... it is a 20GB... Really nice too.... Did you just read my post incorrectly or are you saying that that software will only work on the 80GB drive that THEY offer because you can download InstantCake *separately!!!* As in without buying a drive....

You can get an ISO (disc image) and make a boot able CD for your computer in which you connect the drive (in my case the one I have) and the InstantCake software will put the image on the drive... *Right??*  

Anybody can say or comment on this, that I am wrong because I want to spend as little money as possible.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Go to the DVRupgrade forum and post a message for Lou asking if Instantcake will work on your model of TiVo HDR212 on a 20GB drive because I do not know. Wait for his reply before you buy. Good Luck


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah.... I just posted it... similar to what I posted here...

It is under:

DVRupgrade TiVo Upgrade Forums > TiVo-related Discussion Forums > DIY Software Discussions

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You can still post here or at the given link.... Although I would prefer here (I like the nice colors here.. lol  )


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

A 20 gig Tivo, that's an upgrade waiting to happen...


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

I think what rbtravis is saying is the new drive for you new TiVo must be at least as big as the stock drive that it originally had. According to wikipedia (which is notoriously inaccurate, but whatever), the smallest drive you can put into your new TiVo is a 22 GB drive.

I know this can happen, because I tried putting a 80GB drive that came out of a working Pioneer DVR-810H-S into a Pioneer DVR-57H (which requires a 120 GB minimum drive), and it didn't work. The images are compatible (I've tested this, too), but the drive wasn't big enough for the DVR-57H. So it never booted up.

So you can try the 20GB drive, but it might not work. Good luck.

robomeister


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IIRC, the smallest Philips drive was 13-15GB, so as long as you got that image, it will fit on that 20GB drive, and work.


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

I KNOW THIS IS TRUE BECAUSE I GOT THIS INFO DIRECTLY FROM LUO JACOB (a moderator of InstantCake)

He only said this to me and therefor I am not going to assume that this is for all models...

I told him I have a Series 1 HDR212... He told me that anything larger that 14GB should work fine.. Although he did give me the obvious suggestion that getting a bigger drive means MORE recording time.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have another question.... I know now that with a Series 1 model such as the one I have... you can use it as just a DVR.. you don't HAVE TO pay service... without service you don't have guide or anything but you do get standard DVR features (record, pause, rewind, etc.)... Right??!!???

But from what I know, this is as if you used the software that originally came with the device (the version that the device would have come with new)... Will InstantCake be different in that I ABSOLUTELY MUST pay service?

Because I really don't want a guide (already have it from cable) and I don't care about the season pass or wish lists.... I don't mind putting the time of a show in manually instead of selecting it from the guide to record.... Basically I just want a digital VCR!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Also will this work????????
http://cgi.ebay.com/TIVO-Series-1or...ryZ79865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Ctcwired said:


> But from what I know, this is as if you used the software that originally came with the device (the version that the device would have come with new)... Will InstantCake be different in that I ABSOLUTELY MUST pay service?


Tivo software is Tivo software. There's no difference between IC and if you had purchased the Tivo new in 2001 and Tivo updated the software several times.


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

EXACTLY!! TiVo UPDATED the software..... is it NECESSARY to get service... well what I mean is: ~Did TiVo make it so I will have to pay service by updating the software?~
Since the updated software is clearly not the same as in 2001...

Tivo could have made PAYING SERVICE NECESSARY....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just that question will be all... along with the simple answer to THIS question:

Is THIS the same as InstantCake or is it something else? (I want to save money so............)
http://cgi.ebay.com/TIVO-Series-1or...ryZ79865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

What part of 
"There's no difference between IC and if you had purchased the Tivo new in 2001 and Tivo updated the software several times."
makes it sound as though the software from Instant Cake may be different?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

You were perfectly clear Mick


----------

